# Handy-Pay Opfer im Raum HH und Berlin gesucht!!!



## Vox Nachrichten (20 September 2005)

Hallo!

Die Vox-Nachrichten würden gerne einen kurzen Bericht über Handy-Payment machen und suchen dafür noch "Opfer", die bereit sind, uns ihre Geschichte zu erzählen. Wer daran Interesse hat, melde sich bitte mit einer Antwort auf diese Nachricht! Einfach Kontaktdaten angeben und wir melden uns bei dir!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Katja Doerry.


----------



## technofreak (20 September 2005)

Vox Nachrichten schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach Kontaktdaten angeben und wir melden uns bei dir!


ist abgesprochen, Kontaktaufnahme ist wegen  fehlender Kontaktadresse  aber nur per PN
d.h für Mitglieder möglich, da das Posten persönlicher Daten  untersagt ist . 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10

tf


----------

